# Staffpad 2021 Black Friday Sale is on till December 3rd



## Insert.Coin

UPDATED:

Libraries 30% off, Staffpad app is 50% off. Sales last till December 3.

Their twitter feed seems to be the most reliable way to find out about when they have sales.


----------



## muratkayi

Guys, is anyone else troubled by the lack of communication and the announced updates? Implying that I for one am...


----------



## CatOrchestra

A bit better transparency/communication would be nice, such as listing on their website the prices of their add-ons, and so on.


----------



## muratkayi

Yes, that is kind of overdue. I meant the aforementioned "two more updates this year" which was sort of out of character for Staffpad.

And now: silence 

Unsettling


----------



## stevebarden

muratkayi said:


> Yes, that is kind of overdue. I meant the aforementioned "two more updates this year" which was sort of out of character for Staffpad.
> 
> And now: silence
> 
> Unsettling


Hopefully the next update will be available before the end of the year. It will include some audio features. It still won’t be a DAW, but it’s really cool.


----------



## BreakBeatDJ

Okay, so I’m getting Staffpad. I want to get a library, in this sale, but not sure what I need. I’ve researched DAW orchestral libraries way more than StaffPad libraries. I will be doing orchestral/piano classical and trailer. I am not expecting DAW performance, of course. This is a composition tool, not a production tool.

What is a basic all around package for StaffPad, to start, like a BBCSO Core, HOOPUS, Berlin Berklee on a DAW, to grab during this sale? Are there equivalents? All I see are individual libraries.


----------



## Jett Hitt

BreakBeatDJ said:


> Okay, so I’m getting Staffpad. I want to get a library, in this sale, but not sure what I need. I’ve researched DAW orchestral libraries way more than StaffPad libraries. I will be doing orchestral/piano classical and trailer. I am not expecting DAW performance, of course. This is a composition tool, not a production tool.
> 
> What is a basic all around package for StaffPad, to start, like a BBCSO Core, HOOPUS, Berlin Berklee on a DAW, to grab during this sale. Are there equivelants? All I see are individual libraries.


There are no complete packages. Only individual libraries. Make Berlin Strings your first purchase. The complete Berlin orchestral libraries should be your first focus. The only piano you need be concerned with is CinePiano.


----------



## Gingerbread

Jett Hitt said:


> There are no complete packages. Only individual libraries. Make Berlin Strings your first purchase. The complete Berlin orchestral libraries should be your first focus. The only piano you need be concerned with is CinePiano.


Yep, the general consensus around here seems to be that the Berlin sections were beautifully implemented to Staffpad, and personally, Ive found them really wonderful. I'd recommend starting with Berlin sections.


----------



## micrologus

I purchased Berlin Woodwinds, Brass and Strings; CineSamples Percussion and Solo Strings.


----------



## BreakBeatDJ

Jett Hitt said:


> There are no complete packages. Only individual libraries. Make Berlin Strings your first purchase. The complete Berlin orchestral libraries should be your first focus. The only piano you need be concerned with is CinePiano.


Thanks for the concise and clear advice! That’s def what I’ll do.


----------



## Jett Hitt

BreakBeatDJ said:


> Thanks for the concise and clear advice! That’s def what I’ll do.


I want to emphasize the piano because you mentioned it. As good as the Berlin libraries are, the Berlin pianos are, in my opinion, the biggest dogs in the store. Terrible. CinePiano is the best option.


----------



## Pablocrespo

I plan to buy a new ipad next year, can I take advantage of this sale?


----------



## Jett Hitt

Pablocrespo said:


> I plan to buy a new ipad next year, can I take advantage of this sale?


You would have to have an iPad to log in on with your Apple ID. It is not simple. There will be more sales.


----------



## Insert.Coin

Pablocrespo said:


> I plan to buy a new ipad next year, can I take advantage of this sale?


Problem is the libraries are bought inside the actual app. You might be able to find a workaround if you have an apple device that has an m1 processor since they can run mobile apps. You might also be able to purchase the libaries through the app store online - never tried this.


----------



## Pablocrespo

I have an old ipad. Will just buy staffpad only now, and libraries after. I believe I can download it again when I get the new ipad?


----------



## Montisquirrel

Pablocrespo said:


> I plan to buy a new ipad next year, can I take advantage of this sale?


Not sure about Apple, but I bought my Windows version using my Windows desktop PC before I bought my Surface Pro and I was able to use the App with just the mouse and I could buy the ingame instruments.


----------



## Jett Hitt

Pablocrespo said:


> I have an old ipad. Will just buy staffpad only now, and libraries after. I believe I can download it again when I get the new ipad?


Once you've bought it, it is attached to your Apple ID. You can redownload in the future.


----------



## servandus

muratkayi said:


> Guys, is anyone else troubled by the lack of communication and the announced updates? Implying that I for one am...


Apparently they've already started beta testing the new update, so there's still hope for a 2021 release.


----------



## sctaylorcan

servandus said:


> Apparently they've already started beta testing the new update, so there's still hope for a 2021 release.


I'm super happy to hear this - I purchased last night with a bit of trepidation, knowing about the ownership change and seeing no major updates for a while, but couldn't help myself  Even with my older surface which is a bit underpowered, the experience has been wonderful compared to other notation apps I've used.

Perhaps I'll heed the advice above and take the opportunity to grab Berlin woods/brass/strings and Cineperc&pianos before the sale is up!


----------



## neve

Previously, when Cinesamples has had 50% off sales for their standard Kontakt libraries, Staffpad has also had them for sale at that rate. I hope they do more of those (currently they're 30% off at the Staffpad store even though their Kontakt libraries are 50% off for Black Friday).


----------



## NYC Chaz

neve said:


> Previously, when Cinesamples has had 50% off sales for their standard Kontakt libraries, Staffpad has also had them for sale at that rate. I hope they do more of those (currently they're 30% off at the Staffpad store even though their Kontakt libraries are 50% off for Black Friday).


Cinesamples has nothing to do with this sale.The Staffpad developers are the one to set the price on sales.I was hoping for 50% offthis year on Spitfire or OT and with that said I won't be purchasing any addons with this sale.Staffpad for me can be fun,but it's not going to replace Cubase as my main composing tool.I can't use much of the libraries i love with Staffpad but maybe that will change with whatever is going on with Musescore.


----------



## Martin S

I don’t recall StaffPad Cinesamples (or any other add-on library) being more than 30% off at any of the previous sales..


----------



## NYC Chaz

Martin S said:


> I don’t recall StaffPad Cinesamples (or any other add-on library) being more than 30% off at any of the previous sales..


The Cinesamples Staffpad libraries were 50% off black friday 2020 which is when i bought them.


----------



## Martin S

OK, I stand corrected. However, the last 3 sales (incl. this BF), add-ons were only discounted by 30%.


----------



## mopsiflopsi

servandus said:


> Apparently they've already started beta testing the new update, so there's still hope for a 2021 release.


It'd be nice if they at least announced what the new libraries are, so I could make a decision about whether to save my money for them or to go ahead and spend it on other VSTs while BF sales are still on.


----------



## Jett Hitt

mopsiflopsi said:


> It'd be nice if they at least announced what the new libraries are, so I could make a decision about whether to save my money for them or to go ahead and spend it on other VSTs while BF sales are still on.


There is no guarantee that there will be new libraries. There haven't been any in a really long time.


----------



## robcs

Is anyone running Staffpad on an older iPad Pro? Mine is the 2nd gen 12.9" model and some software does run slowly, so I want to make sure it'll be up to running Staffpad.


----------



## BreakBeatDJ

robcs said:


> Is anyone running Staffpad on an older iPad Pro? Mine is the 2nd gen 12.9" model and some software does run slowly, so I want to make sure it'll be up to running Staffpad.


I‘m on a first gen 12.9” iPad Pro 32GB and have no issues so far.


----------



## robcs

BreakBeatDJ said:


> I‘m on a first gen 12.9” iPad Pro 32GB and have no issues so far.


Great to know! Thanks


----------



## servandus

mopsiflopsi said:


> It'd be nice if they at least announced what the new libraries are, so I could make a decision about whether to save my money for them or to go ahead and spend it on other VSTs while BF sales are still on.


Beta testers were only commenting about the new audio features. Unfortunately, they said nothing about new libraries.


----------



## mopsiflopsi

Jett Hitt said:


> There is no guarantee that there will be new libraries. There haven't been any in a really long time.


Somebody got a support email from SP saying they are working on onboarding new libraries as part of the update. Can't remember which thread it was.


----------



## PaulieDC

I caved. 30 bucks off was good enough for me, just downloaded my first add-on, Berlin Strings. I can wait for the next sale to expand. No choice really, after what I already spent for BF 2021, lol.


----------



## Adrian Stavian

The price for Berlin strings is 80 $ ?


----------



## Jett Hitt

Adrian Stavian said:


> The price for Berlin strings is 80 $ ?


It should be like $69.


----------



## mopsiflopsi

Went ahead and emailed support about new libraries. There won't be any in the next release. They are expecting to release in the next few weeks.


----------



## Jett Hitt

mopsiflopsi said:


> Went ahead and emailed support about new libraries. There won't be any in the next release. They are expecting to release in the next few weeks.


The library thing seems to have stalled. We know that DWH was running Glory Days on his personal iPad a year and a half ago, and yet it never appeared for us. My best guess is that sample companies stopped cooperating with him because they weren't making enough money. But that is just a guess. I hope that this isn't the case.


----------

